# Surf Rod Eyelet Repair/Replacement



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it worth it to repair/replace an eyelet on a surf rod? I know the cheapies I looked at were in the 65 dollar and up area. Any information/opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

about 20 to fix it, there are several people on here that do it


----------

